# RPG fans



## kaboodle (Jun 24, 2005)

Is there any RPG fans here?
I don't see any topic on any RPG.
I can't forget RPG's like Morrowind,NWN(along with it's expansion HOTU & SOU).These are the RPG's I played.And the RP"s I would like to play are BG II,Icewind Dale.


----------



## juggler (Jun 24, 2005)

ya there are very few posts regarding rpg games 
wish it had more fans


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 24, 2005)

FPS RUUUUUUUUULZZZZZ!!!!!!!


----------



## shaunak (Jun 25, 2005)

havent played a rpg recently. played mostly sims, 
wat r the new ones available in the rpg genere?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 27, 2005)

RPGs are my favorite genre. I like Morrowind, Diablo, Star Wars KOTOR I/II.
Cant wait for Hellgate: London to come out.


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 27, 2005)

well in RPG i love Diablo and no any other

can u suggest some games similar to diablo..diablo is really gr89


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

shaunak said:
			
		

> havent played a rpg recently. played mostly sims,
> wat r the new ones available in the rpg genere?



U cud chck this link  

*compactiongames.about.com/library/blfantasy_atoz.htm


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 28, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> well in RPG i love Diablo and no any other
> 
> can u suggest some games similar to diablo..diablo is really gr89


Try Neverwinter Nights.
Also check out The Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind (First Person RPG).


----------



## gaurav_018 (Jun 29, 2005)

hey glad to hear there are other people interested in rpg's. I have played most (if not all) rpg's realised in the last couple of years. i think than fallout and planescape torment are two of the best rpg's ever. also for rpg information try rpgcodex.com


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 29, 2005)

Try Syberia I & II....Superb RPG game.


----------



## Charley (Jun 29, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> Try Syberia I & II....Superb RPG game.



Syberia II   - The sequel, not as good as Syberia, but still a very solid game


----------



## zombie (Jun 29, 2005)

*My fav is Diablo series. Nothing to beat that.*


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 30, 2005)

Check out the game laxius power on this month's digit dvd


----------



## kaboodle (Jun 30, 2005)

Diablo is absolutely repetitive,only hack-slash .
Morrowind with it's expansions Tribunal and Bloodmoon is best,though I didn't play Bloodmoon


----------



## Charley (Jun 30, 2005)

teknoPhobia said:
			
		

> Check out the game laxius power on this month's digit dvd




played it but didnt enjoy much as compared to other RPG games


----------



## ammusk (Jul 3, 2005)

RPG are good as long as u have time to spend with them

my fav are
NWN + SoU
KOTOR I & II
World Of Warcraft ( MMORPG )


----------



## vijayant (Aug 24, 2005)

*hi guyz*

hey abt rpg diablo n all r offline no fun just stupid ncps around havent u'll playyed ro????[ragnarok]!! its a kool game besides there r online players so the game is much more than mere lvling nd completing the quests! 8)


----------



## siriusb (Aug 24, 2005)

I am kinda new to rpg and want to dow...buy a new rpg game. I want a _recent_ and  great looking, _offline_ rpg.

I know this site: www.rpgplanet.com but want feedback from you who have played rpgs.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 25, 2005)

hmm that Syberia is a nice one


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 26, 2005)

I dont know why syberia is not that populer in india. But play it and u will fall in love with it if u love brain-teasing. There cant be any comparison of it with the God of all RPG games, Diablo. In this game, u wont need to have any fear of mortality!     

The problem with it is that this game is very rare in indian market. u have to wear out ur shoe to find this game cd. I got syberia I from my friend. But thats the end of the story. Till now I havnt found Syberia II.    :roll:


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

RO
AO
Syberia
WOW
cording to my rankings...
tis diiffficult to play RO but once u reach lvl 30 or so, u r done with the hardness....


----------



## Ka0s (Aug 27, 2005)

RPG's totally rock ..... some of the best games I have ever played have been RPGs. My fave RPG's are: 

KOTOR
Morrowind
Final Fantasy VI
Tales of Phantasia
Chronotrigger
Neverwinter Nights


----------



## drvarunmehta (Aug 27, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> Try Syberia I & II....Superb RPG game.


Syberia is an adventure game, not an RPG.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 27, 2005)

I have only played Diablo and its damn good


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

*play-free-online-games.com/games/games_rpg.html

lotsa RPG

also :
*www.rpghost.com/

EDIT: [enoonmai]: Please do not multiple post. It is highly encouraged to use the Edit button to add minor changes to your post instead of creating a new post.

Sorry Enoomai


----------



## supersaiyan (Aug 28, 2005)

well the rpgs i mostly play r on the gba like golden sun, reviera, etc


----------



## enoonmai (Aug 28, 2005)

I dont usually play too much RPGs, but thanks to a friend of mine, I got started on console RPGs for the PS2. If anyone here has a PS2 and even REMOTELY likes RPGs, I highly urge you to try these games:

Disgaea - Hour of Darkness
Shin Megami Tensei - Nocturne
Shin Megami Tensei - Digital Devil Saga
Final Fantasy X (haven't had the opportunity to try this one yet)

The Japanese seem to be the best with these RPGs. Oh, and do try Square Enix's titles as well.


----------



## escape7 (Aug 28, 2005)

i love RPGs and played loads of them...

Runescape its an online RPG somewhat like ragnarok...its free, java based game & will run on any PC...cool game & playing it is fun...try it out.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Sep 1, 2005)

The makers od Diablo I and II are releasing a an FPS RPG called Hellgate:London. Go to gamespot to check it out. Do watch the trailer, its awsome.


----------



## Ka0s (Sep 4, 2005)

Yeah the trailder truly does rock ..... unfortunately the gameplay trailer does not live up to the hype ......


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 4, 2005)

pLAY sTAR WARS kotor i and ii.
IT TRULY ROCKZZZ
THOUGH THE RANGED WEAPONS ARE A DRAG WHEN COMPARED TO THE SABER


----------



## rkb2005 (Sep 6, 2005)

I my opinion Diablo2:LOD is best for gameplay.
Has anybody tried 'Summoner', its also worth playing.


----------



## FxBOOM (Sep 10, 2005)

Action RPG
Blood Rayne
Chaos Region
Shade

and if you love that SNIPER Gun
WW2 Sniper

Got PStation
Dont forget TENCHU ( stealth )
Metal Gear Acid


----------



## kaboodle (Sep 11, 2005)

If you want a recent RPG then wait for ELder Scrolls 4:Oblivion
it's prolly gonna release soon
it's screenshots look awsome to me


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 11, 2005)

Another fan of Diablo.

BTW can any 1 tell me from where to download diablo 2 trial version or any successor?

Anindya Srivastava


----------



## usmayur (Sep 12, 2005)

*Suggest me some good RPG*

I recently played and completed Gothic 2. I wanna know if there are any similar RPGs which are
long, exciting and set in medieval times.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone played Dungeon Siege 2? Your comments on it please...


----------



## BlackJack (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey anyone played legend of Zelda..
  its a dos game.. but one of the starting RPGs of its time..


----------



## Ka0s (Sep 29, 2005)

Its not really a  DOS game ..... it's actually a NES game, and has falvours on GB,GBC,GBA,DS,,SNES,N64 and GC  And yeah it totally rocks


----------

